# Necrophagist tab book



## maliciousteve (Mar 14, 2007)

I just got it through the post this morning and I'm excited as hell. Just learning The Stillborn One at the moment and I never knew it was actually that difficult to play. I'm gonna have fun learning this, I suggest all the fans get one


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 14, 2007)

I'd get one, but I doubt I could play any of the songs at even half speed. I would definately buy one though if they came out for one for Onset.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 14, 2007)

my guitar teacher can play alot of their songs, bass and guitar.. he showed me foul body autospy on bass.. crazy lol


----------



## Ryan (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## eaeolian (Mar 14, 2007)

Yeah, Dave and I are co-owners of one of those. Those songs are hard, man.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 14, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Yeah, Dave and I are co-owners of one of those. Those songs are hard, man.



Hard for _you_, girlie mahN!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jul 15, 2007)

Does it have bass, as well as guitar, in the book?


----------



## Ryan (Jul 15, 2007)

nope just guitar 1 and 2


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jul 16, 2007)

Only reason I'm asking is that Necophagist has some awesome bass-shred runs in their songs.


----------



## Murder Soul (Jul 16, 2007)

Where did you get this at?


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 16, 2007)

Murder Soul said:


> Where did you get this at?



We bought ours at the show. I believe they also sell them through the web site.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm still waiting for an Onset tab book...


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 16, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I'm still waiting for an Onset tab book...



That would rock.


----------



## sakeido (Jul 16, 2007)

Does this book have Fermented Offal Discharge in it? The solo in that song is one of the greatest metal solos I have ever heard and I must learn it.


----------



## Nick (Jul 16, 2007)

no that songs off onset of putrification the other album


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jul 16, 2007)

Here is mine, right by John


----------



## Horizon Whore (Jul 16, 2007)

does it have Only Ash Remains i it? thats a freakshow of a song! i love it!


----------



## Nick (Jul 16, 2007)

if thats the one with the russian bit at the end yeah it does


----------



## formecklax20 (Aug 6, 2007)

i just ordered mine.. but its been three weeks... how long did it take you guys to get yours??


----------



## Ryan (Aug 7, 2007)

i got mine in no time. ;D


----------



## formecklax20 (Aug 7, 2007)

then i dont know what the fuck to do...


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Aug 7, 2007)

formecklax20 said:


> i just ordered mine.. but its been three weeks... how long did it take you guys to get yours??



hopefully it wont be like me, its been 8 months and I still don't have it


----------



## formecklax20 (Aug 7, 2007)

and thats fucked up... i ddnt pay 36 dollars for nothing.. ive emailed them and they never say anything back


----------



## Xtremevillan (Feb 28, 2008)

I just ordered mine...:|


----------



## Stitch (Feb 28, 2008)

From where?

They weren't on the site last time i checked.


----------



## Dwellingers (Feb 28, 2008)

The ran out of stock - but at the HP they said that a the have them in stock again.


----------



## budda (Feb 28, 2008)

i kinda want that book. but if i didnt sit down and learn all the songs.. i'd feel like i spent money on it for nothing haha.

they do have some mighty intense guitar lines. i need that CD.


----------



## ukfswmart (Feb 28, 2008)

I bought this at their London show last year. It upsets me just looking at it :|


----------



## Loserchief (Feb 28, 2008)

I have the book for some time now and i can do agood bit of it, but some riffs are just evil as hell. The chorus riff for seven is just that insane single note string skipping at 210,imo that's one of the hardest riffs in the whole book


----------



## budda (Feb 28, 2008)

but Seven is just a badass song! lol


----------



## Demeyes (Feb 28, 2008)

I wouldn't mind getting my hands on a copy at some stage down the line. Though I've tried to learn a couple of the songs before and they are a bit too hard for me.
I have to say though, what a great way to make some extra money through your music. I can see more bands releasing their own tab books in the future.


----------



## Marginal (Feb 28, 2008)

I'd seriously have to spend a handful of years to learn that stuff. So no tab book for me!


----------



## vontetzianos (Jul 14, 2009)

My advice is just buy the book, and save the trouble of finding an upload....


----------



## suffo20 (Jan 15, 2010)

I thought they were out of the tab books? I heard they wont reprint them once there gone. Glad I got mine.


----------



## drmosh (Jan 15, 2010)

nahidarch said:


> just buying the book is not possible for people like me whose country name is not in the shipping list....
> if have to wait till someone uploads it.... (come on guys)



I doubt someone is going to scan the entire thing.


----------



## The Honorable (Nov 4, 2010)

So did Muhammed write this or is it unofficial?


----------

